# vantage elite



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

i contemplating this bow or pro elite xt3000, what are your thoughts between the two?


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Vantage Elite*

If you can afford it, get the VE. The bow is unreal. Well worth the money I spent.
Jbird


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Both are incredible....

You really can't go wrong with either.....its not like going from a PE to VE is going to make your scores jump. Now the VE may be a better fit for you which will make you shoot higher/better. 

But if you are a 525 shooter a VE isn't going to make you a 540+ shooter I don't care how good it holds...the shooter is still the same...that's why you see so many of them in the Classifieds already :wink:

I LOVE my PE...the bow aims so well....its silly how forgiving it is. . 

The VE is also the same....but it is faster...I won't be changing this year from the PE to a VE that's for sure. 

But if they release what I think they will next year I will :wink:

Damn you GRIV


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

I think the Vantage Elite is the best bow made today.

Having said owning one won't make you the best archer in the world but it won't hurt either.

Owning top quality equipment gives you confidence and confidence helps you shoot better.


----------



## OrangeBlood (Jan 12, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> But if they release what I think they will next year I will :wink:


what are you thinking?


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Both are incredible....
> 
> You really can't go wrong with either.....its not like going from a PE to VE is going to make your scores jump. Now the VE may be a better fit for you which will make you shoot higher/better.
> 
> ...


....Yeah, thanks alot, GRIV!...Just when I had talked myself OUT of believing that I had to have a Vantage Elite, Griv has to mount a set of XT 1000 limbs on a Vantage Elite riser...And tell everyone about how great it is!...L.O.L...I do wonder if that limb/riser combo would have enough feedback for Spot shooters, though...With a short limb, and that massive riser, i'd think that bow would be pretty dead in hand...I'll have to wait and see....Harperman


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

mkeyes001 said:


> what are you thinking?


yes, what are you thinking that they will release?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Harperman said:


> ....Yeah, thanks alot, GRIV!...Just when I had talked myself OUT of believing that I had to have a Vantage Elite, Griv has to mount a set of XT 1000 limbs on a Vantage Elite riser...And tell everyone about how great it is!...L.O.L...I do wonder if that limb/riser combo would have enough feedback for Spot shooters, though...With a short limb, and that massive riser, i'd think that bow would be pretty dead in hand...I'll have to wait and see....Harperman


It won't be that big of a difference vs with 2000s...I just don't want that long of a bow is all...and the speed is down right ridiculous. I don't Frankenstein Hoyts...

Plus I want to have the issue worked out....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

weston2009 said:


> yes, what are you thinking that they will release?


One in the 39" range....


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

I would like to seem the put on some 3500 limbs..  That would be fun for us long draw types. Mine is coming sometime next week and once X hunter and I get done trading cams I should be all set. He needed the #2 cams that this bow had and I can use his #4's. I still would like to try a 9" brace height, 43" axle to axle bow for indoors....that would RULE.


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ron Meadows said:


> I would like to seem the put on some 3500 limbs..  That would be fun for us long draw types. Mine is coming sometime next week and once X hunter and I get done trading cams I should be all set. He needed the #2 cams that this bow had and I can use his #4's. I still would like to try a 9" brace height, 43" axle to axle bow for indoors....that would RULE.


that would be wicked


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*2010*

I hope they come out with a 38" Vantage Elite. There isn't enough difference between 39" a to a and the 40 1/2" a to a on the one I have now to make it worth adding another bow to the stable. I wonder if this is the last year for the Ultra Elite and if they will replace it with something that is a cross between it and the VE. Maybe 37-38 inch a to a and 7" brace. Would be a great choice for those with < 29" draw.
Jbird


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Both are incredible....
> 
> 
> But if you are a 525 shooter a VE isn't going to make you a 540+ shooter I don't care how good it holds...





I did.......................

















I know, I know.........:zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> I did....................
> 
> I know, I know.........:zip:


I think that is your shot changing more and you growing.... For YOU after reading what you have said since you got yours....I can honestly say that I think your improvements have more to do with those wonderful things we call SPIRALS


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think that is your shot changing more and you growing.... For YOU after reading what you have said since you got yours....I can honestly say that I think your improvements have more to do with those wonderful things we call SPIRALS


Yeah that and a lot of things I have been working on coming together at the right time. You and I know it's not any one piece of equipment is gonna give you a 540+, it's a lot more then that all coming together, A LOT more.

Now if I can just keep my shot ransom a bit longer...................


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

bowhnter7 said:


> Yeah that and a lot of things I have been working on coming together at the right time. You and I know it's not any one piece of equipment is gonna give you a 540+, it's a lot more then that all coming together, A LOT more.
> 
> Now if I can just keep my shot ransom a bit longer...................


I hear ya....I am getting close my self. Shot some 3D this morning.:embara: My buddy made me go.....but I shot the field setup....damn chewies still got spanked by two spotties 

But I shot some at 40 trying to fine tune me :wink: Those Nanos only know how to go in the middle....the rust is breaking off very nicely. But I guess shooting twice a week for the past 3 weekends is making things feel normal again :wink:


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

If Hinky shoots it as well as he does...... Then a chimp can do it with that bow!!!!!!!!!!

Buy the VE!


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

DarrinM said:


> If Hinky shoots it as well as he does...... Then a chimp can do it with that bow!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Buy the VE!


So what are you saying my dear freind?????


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Both are incredible....
> 
> But if you are a 525 shooter a VE isn't going to make you a 540+ shooter I don't care how good it holds...the shooter is still the same...that's why you see so many of them in the Classifieds already :wink:
> 
> I've shot allot of bows over my years and I know for me the VE has made me a 540+ shooter for whatever reason you want to put on it. And yes I'm still the same shooter I just think the VE is that good overall that it does add some points to my score. Now as far as classifieds, well their loss and someone's gain.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

PET said:


> Brown Hornet said:
> 
> 
> > Both are incredible....
> ...


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

PET;1054755244
I've shot allot of bows over my years and I know for me the VE has made me a 540+ shooter for whatever reason you want to put on it. And yes I'm still the same shooter I just think the VE is that good overall that it does add some points to my score. Now as far as classifieds said:


> But were you a 525 shooter pre VE? You say "some" points, as in you added 15 points just by buying the VE? "Some" ain't 15 in my book. 15 points is a lot of points to add to your average with just a bow. Unless you were shooting a PSE Nova or something I just don't see it happening, meaning 15 points just becasue of the bow.


----------



## weston2009 (Feb 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The key to what I said was going from a PE to a VE...:wink:

I do know of someone that went from their old stand bye to an UE and they DID jump 15 points...all they changed was the bow. 

You could switch from an A7 to a VE and may gain 10 points...not because the bow is better (even though I think it is) but because it may be a better fit for you.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

ultra elite 3000 limbs is a great bow two with a 27-28 draw i think it is better then vantage for outdoors spots .


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Really liking my VE espically since i got some cams that fit me.... Also got spirals coming


----------



## PET (May 21, 2003)

No I was not a 525 shooter but I was a 530-534 shooter and now I'm 540+. I'm not saying all the point came from changing bows(Scepter4) just that it did add points to my score, and as you all know points are hard to get in a bunch so even 5 points is allot.


----------

